# Wie kann man Musik auf den iPod laden ohne zu synchronisieren???



## Dominik10 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Wie kann man Musik auf den iPod laden ohne zu synchronisieren???
Mit iTunes kann ich nur synchronisieren, aber ich will Musik einfach auf den iPod zuziehen bzw. zu laden. Gibt es dafür ein anderes Programm oder kann man das irgendwie lösen ohne zu synchronisieren???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Erucu (29. Mai 2008)

Dominik10 am 29.05.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Wie kann man Musik auf den iPod laden ohne zu synchronisieren???
> ...


 Kommt drauf an was für einen iPod du hast. Soweit ich weiß gibt es bisher nur für die älteren Modelle (5g iPod, 2g Nano,...) Programme die das ermöglichen. Bei den neueren (Classic, Touch,..) bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, aber nach meinem letzten Erkenntnisstand, war es nicht möglich.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2008)

1. Man kann doch bei ITunes
Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Synchronisieren etwas auswählen.
Ich jedenfalls synchronisiere nie, sondern ziehe nur Lieder auf den Pod, die ich will.

2. Wenn man den IPod angeschlossen hat und er im ITunes erscheint kann man auf das Icon des Pods klicken und dann "Musik manuell verwalten" anklicken.


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Juni 2008)

McDrake am 29.05.2008 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Man kann doch bei ITunes
> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Synchronisieren etwas auswählen.
> Ich jedenfalls synchronisiere nie, sondern ziehe nur Lieder auf den Pod, die ich will.
> 
> 2. Wenn man den IPod angeschlossen hat und er im ITunes erscheint kann man auf das Icon des Pods klicken und dann "Musik manuell verwalten" anklicken.




Danke, das mit den "Musik manuell verwalten" funktioniert.   

mfg Dominik


----------



## Laurup88 (1. Juni 2008)

Hier stand Quatsch


----------

